# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Καναρινοσκορπίσματα - μπομπιρομαζέματα!!!!!

## mitsman

Αναπαραγωγικη περιοδος 2013!!!!!
Φετος ειπα να βαλω 4 ζευγαρακια με οσο το δυνατον πιο φυσικη διατροφη και απειροελαχιστα σκευασματα!!!!
Τα ζευγαρακια μου ειναι:
2 ζευγαρια Razza Espanol (9 μηνων)

1 Ζευγαρι κοκκινα Μωζαικ (7 χρονων αρσενικος- 4 χρονων θηλυκια!)

1 Ζευγαρι τιμπράντο (αρσενικος 2 χρονων- θηλυκο 1χρονου)







Το ενα ζευγαρακι Razza Espanol μου εκανε 5 αυγα... τα 4 ηταν γονιμα και το ενα ασπορο.... εσπασα ενα γονιμο και εμειναν 3.... τελικα τελευταια μερα σταματησε η εκολαψη απο τα δυο και ετσι βγηκε μονο το ενα μικρο!!!!!





Το δευτερο ζευγαρι Razza Espanol εκανε 4 αυγα τα 2 ηταν γονιμα και τελικα βγηκαν τα 2 αυτα!!!!







Τα γεροντακια μου τα μωζαικ τα εβαλα για συναισθηματικους λογους, εκαναν 3 αυγα γονιμα τα δυο βγηκαν και τα δυο!!!





Τα τιμπραντακια μου εκαναν 5 αυγα, 5 ενσπορα βγηκαν και τα 5!!!












Τα ρατσα εσπανιολ ειχαν αποτυχια την οποια αποδίδω στην κακη τους κατασταση οταν τα αγορασα καθως και οτι εχουν το στρες της εκθεσης με τις συνεπειες τους καθως και το νεαρρο της ηλικιας τους και της βιασυνης μου!!

Πολυ πολυ συντομα φωτορεπορταζ και απο τα μικρα!!!!

----------


## geog87

μπραβο ρε παλιοπαιδο!!!!καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο Δημήτρη !! Εύχομαι η συνέχεια να είναι ακόμα καλύτερη !!!*

----------


## panoss

Μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη!!!!
Άντε περιμένουμε φώτο από τα μικρά!!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο μπραβο μπραβο.................. ποσο σε ζηλευω...!!!!!

ολα ταχτοποιημενα και σε σειρα.....

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια!!!! η συνεχεια θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερη αλλα και να μην ειναι δεν με νοιαζει ιδιαιτερα!!! Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να ολοκληρωσω το ενστικτο τους να γινουν γονεις με οσο το δυνατον πιο φυσικο τροπο!!!!

Χαρη εσυ ειδικα δεν εχεις να ζηλεψεις τιποτα.... για την ηλικια σου εισαι μια χαρα εκτροφεας και εβγαλες πολυ ομορφα και υγιη πουλακια!!!!


*Το πρωτο μωρακι μου για φετος ηταν το Razza espanol*




*Μετα ήρθαν τα μωσαικακια*



*
Μετα τα αλλα Razza espanol*





*και τελος οι τιμπραντομπομπιρες!!*

----------


## γιαννης χ

πολυ ωμορφα και με μερακι

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρη...στον ίδιο χώρο τα έχεις όλα μαζί ?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πτηνολογικο κηπο το 'κανες το σπιτι σου!  :: 
Αντε Δημητρη, μπραβο σου! Τα εχεις πολυ καθαρα τα πουλακια, και εχεις πανεμορφους γονεις.. και μωρα, ακομη πιο ομορφα  :: 

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη, με το καλο στο κλαρι!  :Happy0064:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη και ομως ζηλευω...............  εγω μην ξεχνας εχω μονο κοινα....!!!!

η ρατσα razza espaniol δημητρη ειναι περισσοτερο κιτρινα....????

κανενα βιντεακι πως κελαηδανε εχεις....???

----------


## mitsman

Μαζί τα έχω Βασίλη ναι!!!

----------


## Peri27

αξιοζηλευτα!!!! μπραβο μπραβο μαπραβο ...100000000 μπραβο!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Μαζί τα έχω Βασίλη ναι!!!


Και απο φωνές τι γίνεται ?

Δεν θα τα μπερδέψουν μεταξύ τους ?

----------


## mitsman

Χίλια ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τα καλα σας λόγια !!! Τα ράτσα εσπανιολ είναι σε χρώματα όπως τα τιμπραντο ... Από όλα δηλαδή!!!! Παλιά ήταν στην κατηγορία φωνής... Πλέον είναι τύπου εξαιτίας του μοναδικά μικρού μεγέθους τους!!! Είμαι από κινητό.... Σε λίγο από τον υπολογιστή θα σε βάλω να ακούσεις!!

----------


## mitsman

> Και απο φωνές τι γίνεται ?
> 
> Δεν θα τα μπερδέψουν μεταξύ τους ?


Χαμός θα γίνει... Δεν με ενδιαφέρει.... Συναισθηματικά κράτησα το ζευγάρι τα τιμπραντο...

----------


## Deimitori

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη και γρήγορα και στο κλαδάκι!

----------


## mitsman

Απο το 20ο δευτερολεπτο και μετα βαλε το *Χαρη* να ακουσεις το ρατσακι μου.... δεν θα το δεις.... αλλα θα το ακουσεις!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Μήτσο...

Βαφεις τα νύχια σου ορέ ?

 :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:  :Anim 63:

----------


## mitsman

> Ρε Μήτσο...
> 
> Βαφεις τα νύχια σου ορέ ?



Ενιοτε...................   χααχαχαχαχαχα

Η φουκαριαρα η μανα μου ηταν.... ειχα παει θεσσαλονικη με την Βικυ και την ειχα βαλει να δαχτυλιδωσει η κακομοιρα.....

----------


## olga

Πολυ ωραία! Να τα χαίρεσαι! απίστευτη φωνη!

----------


## xarhs

ωραιο κελαηδημα μητσο................. σαν τιμπραντο θα το ελεγα αμα το ακουγα χωρις να ξερω ρατσα

----------


## mitsman

Λεει πολυ πολυ καλα για καναρινι τυπου αλλα τιμπραντο δεν θα ειναι ποτε.... η αληθεια ειναι αυτη!!!!

Απολογισμος πρωτης γεννας:
17 αυγα εκ των οποιων
4 ασπορα
1 εσπασα
2 δεν σταματησαν την εκολλαψη την 11η μερα
10 αυγα εσκασαν
10 νεοσσοι εν ζωη!

----------


## xarhs

μητσαρα  μια χαρα.................. εγω στην δευτρεη γεννα , τωρα δηλαδη 9 εν ζωη.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> 1 εσπασα


Πως εγινε αυτο Δημητρη?

----------


## mitsman

Νυσταζα πολυ και μου επεσε ο φακος την ωρα που εκανα οωσκοπηση.... σηκωνομαι στις 6 για να τα φτιαξω τα πουλια γιατι δουλευω στις 8.... εεεε εκεινη την ημερα νυσταζα!!!!
Συμβαινουν και αυτα....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δεν πειραζει Δημητρη! Τουλαχιστον τα αλλα ειναι υγιεις!  :winky:

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι δημητρη, να ειναι γερα, και στο κλαρι γρηγορα. μια χαρα τα πηγες,παντα τα νεοφερμενα πουλια δεν τα πανε πολυ καλα στην πρωτη τους γεννα, αλλα τι σημασια εχει αυτο? τα νουμερα για αυτους που αγαπανε τα πουλια δεν μετρανε. καλη συνεχεια και βαλε φωτο.

----------


## mitsman

Να 'σαι καλα!!!! σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!
Δημητρη ειλικρινα φετος εβαλα φωλιες απλα και μονο για να ικανοποιησω το ενστικτο τους..... 
Αλλωστε αυτο μπορει να το καταλαβει κανεις οταν το ενα ζευγαρι ειναι 7 χρονων και 4 χρονων, τα τιμπραντο τα εχω με καναρινια τυπου και χρωματος..... οτι να 'ναι δηλαδη!
Τα ρατσα θελω να παρω συνολο 5- 6 μωρα ακομη.... να κανω δωρο ενα ζευγαρακι σε ενα φιλαρακι στον βορρα και να φτιαξω και εγω μερικα ζευγαρια για του χρονου!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη ολα ειναι υπεροχα!! κουκλακια και οι νεοσσοι. σου (σας) ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

Να σου ζησουν τα μικρα Δημητρη και καλη αναπαραγωγικη συνεχεια!..και εγω εσπασα ενα ενσπορο αλλα νωριτερα, την ημερα που το εκανε, το χα παρει το χα βαλει σε μπανιερα με βαμβακι κ σκεπασμα χαρτοπετσετες, πηγα να τις τραβηξω το μεσημερι να γυρισω το αυγο, εφυγαν αυτες πακετο με το πολυ βαμβακι-προφανως καπου ειχαν πιαστει μεταξυ τους, κ επεσε το αυγο στην σκετη μπανιερα και ραγισε για τα καλα, λακουβιασε, το σπασα και την ενσπορο-κλασικο ματι στο κεντρο του κροκου, ατυχια-γκαντεμια, αλλα συμβαινουν αυτα, εχουμε και απωλειες..

----------


## xarhs

εγω οταν δεν προλαβαινω να το σπασω εγω...... με βοηθαει ο αρσενικος.... χαχαχαχ!!!!

εχει ενα συνηθειο ενας αρσενικος μου να μου σπαει τα πρωτα αυγα......... αλλα ολοι οι καλοι πατεραδες εχουν και μερικα κακα χουσουρια

----------


## gpantz

δημητρη να σου ζησουν φιλε,ολα πανεμορφα,λυσε μου και μια απορια γιατι ειμαι ''νεοσσος'' και εγω,ειδα τα δακτιλιδωσες μικρα,πως βγαζεις ακρη τι φυλο ειναι γιατι εχω και εγω 3 μικρα και δεν γνωριζω τα δικα μου ειναι 18 ημερων.ευχαριστω

----------


## teo24

Να τα χαιρεστε Μητσαρα.Μας ξεσηκωνεις συνεχεια με τις φωτο σου.Ειναι ολα πανεμορφα.Τα συγχαρητηρια μου .Οχι μονο σε σενα ομως αλλα και στο ετερον ημισυ.

----------


## panos70

Μπράβο βρε Δημήτρη,πανεμορφα τα μικρα σου να τα χαιρεσαι να μεγαλωσουν και ολα γρηγορα στο κλαρι,σου ευχομαι οι επομενες γενες να ειναι ολα 5 στα  5,αν αυτο ειναι εφικτο βεβαια

----------


## mitsman

> δημητρη να σου ζησουν φιλε,ολα πανεμορφα,λυσε μου και μια απορια γιατι ειμαι ''νεοσσος'' και εγω,ειδα τα δακτιλιδωσες μικρα,πως βγαζεις ακρη τι φυλο ειναι γιατι εχω και εγω 3 μικρα και δεν γνωριζω τα δικα μου ειναι 18 ημερων.ευχαριστω


Εγω κι αν ειμαι νεοσσος... χαχαχαχαχαχα  

Δεν βγαινει ακρη με το φυλο οταν ειναι τοσο μικρα... το δαχτυλιδι δεν αναγραφει πανω αν ειναι αρσενικο η θηλυκο... δαχτυλιδι μπαινει και στα αρσενικα και στα θηλυκα!!!!







> Τα συγχαρητηρια μου .Οχι μονο σε σενα ομως αλλα και στο ετερον ημισυ.


Αυτο ξαναπες το.... η Βικυ κανει πολυ δουλεια καθημερινα πανω στα πουλια... περναει σιγουρα κανενα 2 ωρο εκει μεσα!!!!




Σας ευχαριστουμε παρα παρα πολυ παιδια!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαδι

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!
Καλή συνέχεια και χωρίς σπασίματα :Stick Out Tongue: 















Και εγώ έσπασα ένα.. :Anim 59:

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη τωρα που τα μικρα ρατσα ειναι μικρα, ποσο μεγεθος εχουν, θελω να πω ρε αδερφε ειναι πολυ μικρα.

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

να σας ζησουν και να τα χαιρεστε παιδια!

----------


## mitsman

> δημητρη τωρα που τα μικρα ρατσα ειναι μικρα, ποσο μεγεθος εχουν, θελω να πω ρε αδερφε ειναι πολυ μικρα.


Ειναι σαν καρδερινακια σε μεγεθος.... μην φανταστεις οτι βλεπεις διαφορα τωρα που ειναι μικρα!!!!

Να σαι καλα Αγγελε!!!

----------


## pansom

Δημητρη συγχαρητηρια και σε σενα και στα ζευγαρακια σου και ειδικα στα γεροντακια μια χαρα τα πηγαν για την ηλικια τους!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Παντελή αν σου πω ότι τα χάρηκα πιο πολύ από όλα;;;; Σε ευχαριστούμε παρά παρά πολύ!!!

----------


## jimgo

μπραβο μπραβο ολα καλα και πολυ ωραια πουλακια

----------


## Gardelius

*Να τα χαιρεσαι!!!! Καλη συνεχεια !!!*

----------


## jk21

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ παιδια!!!! η συνεχεια θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερη αλλα και να μην ειναι δεν με νοιαζει ιδιαιτερα!!! Αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να ολοκληρωσω το ενστικτο τους να γινουν γονεις με οσο το δυνατον πιο φυσικο τροπο!!!!


τωρα ειδα το θεμα .Μητσαρα να σου ζησουνε .Δεν εχω διαβασει παρακατω ακομα αλλα δεν μπορω παρα να μην σχολιασω τα πιο πανω λογια :

Αυτος ειναι ο γιος μου !

----------


## mariakappa

στη γυναικα σου το ειπες???

----------


## jk21

εχει συνηθισει ... εχω και αλλο γιο απεναντι μας .τον βαφτησιμιο μου !

----------


## MAKISV

Να σου ζησουν και να τα καμαρωνεις γερός

----------


## birdy_num_num

Δημήτρη συγχαρητήρι και καλή συνέχεια.

Χαίρομαι πολύ το ενθουσιασμό και την αγάπη που δείχνεις με τα θέματα και τα μυνήματά σου. Μπράβο!

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Δημητρη και στο κλαρι!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!  :winky:

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Δημητρη(mitsman) και καλη συνεχια με τα πουλακια σου,Δημητρη(jk21) εισαι πολυτεκνος δεν το ηξερα ......παιρνεις και επιδομα ;.......τελικα εχεις πολλους γιους εδω μεσα  :winky:

----------


## xXx

άντε καλορίζικα

----------


## jk21

> Μπραβο Δημητρη(mitsman) και καλη συνεχια με τα πουλακια σου,Δημητρη(jk21) εισαι πολυτεκνος δεν το ηξερα ......παιρνεις και επιδομα ;.......τελικα εχεις πολλους γιους εδω μεσα



τα επιδοματα εχουν κοπει ! δεν επαιρνα βεβαια ετσι κι αλλιως .... 

γιους εδω μεσα εχω μονο δυο ! 


* δεν θυμαμαι να σου εχω αναφερει το δευτερο ... στειλε πμ

----------


## mitsman

Ελπιζω εγω να ειμαι ο πρωτοτοκος..... 

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα παρα πολυ ολους.... σημερα ειχαμε μια εξελιξη περιεργη που με ανησυχησε λιιιγο!!!!
Ενω ειχα βαλει δευτερη φωλια στην καναρα που εχει τον μεγαλυτερο νεοσσο 17 ημερων σημερα.... δεν εστρωνε.... πιανω σημερα τον μικρο... και τι να δω απο κατω????? 3 αυγα!!!!!

εγκεφαλικο..... τοσες μερες που ηταν μεσα ο μικρος ουτε κλωσσουσε κανονικα ουτε γυριζε λογικα τα αυγα.... για να δουμε.... θα βγουν????? την πατησα σαν αγραμματος!!!

----------


## xarhs

πωωω τι επαθες ρε δημητρη , χαχαχαχαχαχ  θα το μικρο θα τα ζεστανε παραπανω απο το κανονικο ομως........ τα εβαλες σε καμια καναρα?

----------


## mitsman

Ασε ασε..... εγκεφαλικο επαθα...... οχι... εβαλα τον μικρο στην νεα φωλια και αφησα την παλια να κλωσσαει η καναρα!

----------


## xarhs

ααα.... ωραια....!!!

αμα ηταν γονιμοποιημενα τα αυγα και δεν εσπασαν πιστευω θα βγουν

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω... στενοχωρηθηκα.... γιατι δεν την ειδα να πιανει καθολου νημα και την πατησα σαν χαζος!!!

----------


## xarhs

μην ανυσηχεις , και εγω την πατησα ετσι αλλα με ενα αυγο...............

----------


## jk21

αν ηταν τα μικρα απο πανω ,δεν εχεις θεμα .ιδια θερμοκρασια με την μανα εχουν ... ισως και κατι ελαχιστο παραπανω .για αυτο ειχε βγει στη σουλατσα ... κατι σαν να λεμε πολυτεκνη που εχει αφησει το 8χρονο να κοιτα το 2χρονο ....


ο δευτεροτοκος εισαι και το ξερεις ! τον αλλον τον εχω γεννησει απο το pb ακομα ...

----------


## mitsman

Τα λογια σου βαρια και με πληγωνουν... αλλα θα φαω μια σουπα με κινοα και θα το ξεχασω.... χαχαχχαχα
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο μικρος δεν τα γυριζε τα αυγα ακομη και αν τα κλωσσουσε!!!!!!

Να ο ενοχος λοιπον 17 ημερων:



Τα αλλα ρατσακια μεγαλώνουν και αυτα 11 ημερων σημερα:





Τα μωσαικακια 14 ημερων:




το ενα κανει και βολτες:





Και τα τιμπραντακια ειναι 10 ημερων σημερα:

----------


## stam64

Φτου-φτου σκόρδα, πάρα πολύ ωραία Δημήτρη, μπράβο.

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη θα βγουν τα αυγα μην ανχωνεσαι
οσο για τον μικρο βαλτον τιμωρια να γραφει οτι δεν θα ξαναπειραξω πραγματα της μαμα μου χαχαχαχα

----------


## xarhs

πωωωω αξιοζηλευτα ρε μητσαρα...................... εμενα ποιο θα μου δωσεις..........????????

χαχαχαχαχαχ..... αστειο........  εδω δεν εχω τι να κανω τα δικα μου

----------


## jk21

Ρε Μητσακο οσο εσυ εισαι στη δουλεια ,που βλεπεις τη κανει η καναρα; μια στιγμη θελει να τα γυρισει .δεν χρειαζεται να κατσει να πλεξει εργοχειρο ...

και ασε τις αηδιες περι πληγωματος ... δεν με ρωτησες ποιον εχω αδυναμια ... τον πρωτοτοκο ζητησες .τον χρονο αναποδα δεν μπορω να φερω ... 

και τους δυο ομως σαν εχω αδυναμια !

----------


## alex1974

Αψογα τα μικρα !!!

----------


## Peri27

λουλουδακια ομορφααααα :Love0001:  ...να σου ζησουν...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mitsman

Τα μικρα μεγαλώνουν ραγδαια!!!
Το ρατσακι το πιο μεγαλο απο ολα!!!






Τα αλλα 2 ρατσακια!!!




Τα μωσαικακια!!!!









Τα τιμπραντακια:








Και μια ΟΛΑ μαζι!!!

----------


## xarhs

τα ρατσακια δινουν ρεσιταλ μητσαρα..................... αλλα και τα τιμπρντακια ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## lagreco69

Ψυχουλες ομορφες!! με το καλο και στο κλαδι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## teo24

Ασε μας ρε Μητσο στην ησυχια μας.Καθε λιγο και λιγακι μας αναβεις φωτιες.Ειναι τελεια ρε φιλε.Φτου φτου.....

Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα μαλλον δεν θα βαλω ζευγαρια φετος.

----------


## mitsman

Ελα να σου βαλω ενα ρατζο στο δωματιο πανω οσες μερες θες...,  χααχαχαχαχαχααχαχαχαχα

Το μεγαλο ρατσακι εχει ενα μεταξενιο χρωμα,.... ενα τοσο ωραιο κιτρινο που δεν εχω ξαναδει ποτε μου... απιστευτη ποιοτητα φτερωματος!!!!! εχω παθει πλακα παιδια!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο στο κλαρι, να ειναι παντα γερα κ με μικρα αδερφακια γρηγορα

----------


## mitsman

Τιμπραντο:

και 1: 




και 2:




και 3:





Και 4:





και 5:

----------


## mitsman

Και το μεγαλο Razza espanol της παρεας!!!






Και τα μωζαικακια!!!





και τα αλλα ρατσακια!!!!!

----------


## pansom

Aυτα ειναι !!!!!!!!!!ομορφιες και το φοντο με τα φυτα τελειο μπραβο και στα πουλακια και στον φωτογραφο!!!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Τι να πει κανεις , φτου φτου πανεμορφα !

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι ,καταπληκτικα πουλια,(οπως και το αφεντικο τους  χι χι )

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..... σιγα σιγα μπαινουμε στην δευτερη γεννα... η πρωτη καναρα εχει κανει ηδη 6 αυγα!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με το καλό και στην επόμενη φουρνιά mits !!!!!!!!!*

----------


## teo24

Ναξιωτικος   :Bird1:  παραδεισος....

Στα επομενα Τιμπραντος βαλε αυτο  :Party0028:

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια Μητσαρα ! να τα χαιρεσαι !

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν ρε Μητσακο!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

τα τιμπραντακια θα τα κρατησεις για μενα.  :Anim 59: 

καλη συνεχεια φιλαρακι με πολλα και γερα πουλακια.

----------


## jk21

> τα τιμπραντακια θα τα κρατησεις για μενα. 
> 
> καλη συνεχεια φιλαρακι με πολλα και γερα πουλακια.


να το εκλαβω ως αστειο ή αλλαξοπιστησες;

----------


## mitsman

Οτι θελει ο φιλος  μου ο Κωστας!!! ετσι κι αλλιως για τους φιλους μου ειναι..... Στελιος και Δημητρης εχουν διαλεξει ηδη τιμπραντακι.... Κωστα, ΣΕΙΡΑ ΣΟΥ!!!!


Κανω σαν χαζος με τα πουλακια.... ειναι λες και βλεπω πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου.... καθε χρονο ετσι ειναι.... τι ωραια εποχη??????????

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα ειναι πανεμορφα!! καλη συνεχεια!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Να τα χαιρεσε!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αρχιζουν να γινονται κανονικα πουλακια.. με το καλο στο κλαρι Δημητρη  :winky:

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

μπραβο ρε φιλε να τα χαιρεσαι κ καλη συνεχεια....πολυ ωραια ολα :Happy0065:

----------


## BugsBunny

ΠΑΝΤΑ τέτοια. . .

----------


## mitsman

η Μπουμπου.... η μωζαικ μου εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγο της δευτερης γεννας!
Εκανα μια οωσκοπηση στα αυγα απο το ρατσακι που τα κλωσσουσε το μωρο και ειναι τα 4 ενσπορα!

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!! οι ευχες σας με κανουν και νιωθω ωραια!

----------


## Gardelius

> η Μπουμπου.... η μωζαικ μου εκανε σημερα το πρωτο αυγο της δευτερης γεννας!
> Εκανα μια οωσκοπηση στα αυγα απο το ρατσακι που τα κλωσσουσε το μωρο και ειναι τα 4 ενσπορα!
> 
> Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!! *οι ευχες σας με κανουν και νιωθω ωραια!*

----------


## xarhs

Οι ευχες μιτσ ειναι για να πιανουν.... Και απο οτι φαινεται σε σενα επιασαν

----------


## δημητρα

ειδες που ανχωνοσουν, ολα μια χαρα θα πανε.

----------


## mitsman

> ειδες που ανχωνοσουν, ολα μια χαρα θα πανε.


Καλα στα εξι αυγα τα 4 ενσπορα δεν ειναι και ολα μια χαρα..... αλλα δεν πειραζει.... τα ρατσα εσπανιολ ηταν πολυ ταλαιπωρημενα και ηταν δυσκολα τα πραγματα!
οσα μωρα και να παρω καλα ειναι...!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ας κανουμε ενα Up date...
Το ζευγαρι με τα razza espanol που εκαναν ενα μικρο πλεον 30 μερων περιμενουν 4 αυγουλακια να σκασουν απο μερα σε μερα!!!
Το ζευγαρι τα μωζαικ μεγαλωσαν τα μικρα τους, 27 μερων σημερα και η μπουμπου καθεται σε  4 νεα αυγουλακια απο εχθες και περιμενουμε να δουμε!
Το αλλο ζευγαρακι razza espanol μεγαλωσαν τα 2 μικρα τους ειναι κοντα 26 μερων και εχουν 5 νεα αυγουλακια που κλωσσανε απο το πρωι!
Το ζευγαρι τα τιμπραντο εχουν 5 μικρα 24 μερων νομιζω, και εχουν ξεκινησει δευτερη γεννα!


Τον αρσενικο τιμπραντο τον χρησιμοποιω και σαν επιβητορα μια φορα την ημερα σε μια εγγονη του jk21  τιμπραντινα που εχει ετοιμη σχεδον φωλια.... σε λιγο θα ανεβασω και βιντεακι!!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πολυ χαιρομαι Δημητρη με τις εξελιξεις.. Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

μας εβγαλες την ψυχη με το βιντεακι ρε δημητρη.......... αντε βαλ το.... περιμενουμε μια ωρα... χαχαχαχ!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Εμενα να δεις τι μου εκανε αυτο το βιντεακι.... θελω να κοιμηθω.... χαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## BillMat

Πραγματικα συγχαρητήρια ! Ειναι ολα τους τοσο υπεροχα και τοσο οργανωμενα, αν μη τι αλλο τα καναρινινακια ειναι ολα τους υπεροχα και πανεμορφα, δεν χορταινω να βλεπω φωτογραφιες απο ολα τα παιδια στο site ! Θα ηθελα πολλη να ημουν στην θεση σου αλλη ολοι μας εχουμε καποια αρχη ! Επλιζω και ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε τελεια !  :Big Grin:

----------


## mitsman

Να 'στε καλα παιδια!!! Βασιλη ολοι απο καπου ξεκινησαμε.... εγω ειμαι ακομη εκει που ξεκινησα... μην νομιζεις!!!! χαχαχαχαχα

Εδω ειναι το βιντεακι με το τιμπραντο.... δειτε το ολο..... ειναι φοβερος ο τυπος λεμε!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## geog87

Δωσε πονο μητσακο!!!

----------


## xarhs

απαιχτος ο μαγκας και πανεμορφος..........!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωραια τα λεει ο αντρακος!! θελω να περασω ενα Σαββατοκυριακο σε αυτο το δωματιο.

----------


## mitsman

> Ωραια τα λεει ο αντρακος!! θελω να περασω ενα Σαββατοκυριακο σε αυτο το δωματιο.


Χω χω χωχω..... ΟΠΟΤΕ θες..... δεν ειναι πολλες μερες που ηρθε ο Θεμης pao13 και μπηκε μεσα και τα ειπαμε!!!!! ο πρωτος απο το φορουμ!!!

3 φορες ζευγαρωνει ο ατιμος στο βιντεο και αλλες 2 που δεν προλαβα να βγαλω βιντεο λιγα δευτερολεπτα πριν!

----------


## geog87

Μητσακο δεν μας κανεις καμια κληση μεσω skype να τα δουμε live??????????

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ωραιο video !!!! Μαγεια....

----------


## mitsman

ψαχνω να βαλω καμερες ον λαιν να σας τα εχω να τα βλεπετε ολη μερα!!! χααχχχαχα

----------


## geog87

big σουπερ ντουπερ μινι εκτροφειο απο Ναξο θα το κανεις...εγω θελω να παω και σ'ενα μπαλκονι καπου στο παλαιο Φαληρο...αλλα πιο γρηγορα θα ερθω Ναξο μου φαινεται...

----------


## αντρικος

γεια σου ρε μητσοο τελια ρε φιλε μπραβο ολα οπως πρεπει να τα χαιρεσε και να γεμισεις το σπιτη ολοοοο!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πω πωωω...!!! Ανυπομονω!!!!!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## mitsman

Για να κανω μια ανανεωση στην δευτερη γεννα των καναρινιων μου!!!!

Το ενα ζευγαρακι ρατσα εσπανιολ εκανε δευτερη γεννα 6 αυγα και ειχε 4 γονιμα τα 3 βγηκαν και ειναι πλεον περιπου 17 μερων (με το ματι)
Το αλλο ζευγαρακι ρατσα εσπανιολ εκανε 4 αυγα βγηκαν και τα 4 προχθες αν θυμαμαι καλα!
Το μωζαικ ζευγαρι εκανε 4 αυγα βγηκαν τα 3 και ειναι 6 μερων σημερα
τα τιμπραντο εκαναν 4 αυγα βγηκαν και τα 4 εχθες, προχθες


Η φλωρα μου μεταλλαξης λουτινο κλωσσαει 6 αυγουλακια και την εχω δει να ζευγαρωνει.... ελπιζω για τα καλυτερα!!!!


Συντομα και φωτογραφιες!

----------


## jimgo

αντε με το καλο

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε Δημήτρη και Βίκυ, με το καλό!!!
Να γεμίσετε με νεούδια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο...!

----------


## mitsman

Να Στε καλα παιδιά!!!!!!! Σήμερα έπιασα 3 αυγα της Φλώρια τα 2 ηταν γόνιμα!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι και με το καλο να ερθουν και τα φλωρακια.

----------


## mitsman

Μην με ρωτησετε ποιο ειναι τι..... εβγαλα φωτογραφια ολες τις φωλιες.... μονο ενα ρατσακι μου ξεφυγε που ειχε κλαρωσει απο τα 3 τα μεγαλα!


φωλια Νο1




φωλια Νο2



Φωλια Νο3



Φωλια Νο4





Η φλωρα με μια πολυ προχειρη οωσκοπηση εχει 5 στα 6 γονιμα αυγα και μαλλον θα ειναι και το 6ο!

Οταν με το καλο επιστρεψει η Βικυ με την υπεροχη φωτογραφικη της θα βγαλουμε ποιοτικοτερες φωτογραφιες!

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο σας , παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια ( προετοιμασια , καθαριοτητα κλουβιων κτλ )
Και αυτες οι foto μια χαρα.....ειναι !
Να σας ζησουν και γρηγορα στο κλαδι !

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο η Φλώρα!!!  :Happy: 
Έτσι είναι Δημήτρη, ότι δίνεις, παίρνεις! Της χάρισες μία ποιοτική ζωή, με πολλές ανέσεις, θα σε ανταμείψει με πολλά φλωράκια!!!
Φαντάσου να έχεις 6 πεινασμένα φλωράκια και να ζητάν με ανοιχτό το στοματάκι τους τροφή!!! Χάρμα οφθαλμών θα είναι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Φιλε Δημητρη να σου ζησουν ολα τους

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο ρε μιτς!! πολύ καλή δουλειά!!!!!!  ελπίζω να πάνε όοοολα καλά!!!   :Jumping0011:

----------


## xarhs

αλλαξε τη φωλιτσα εδω αμα θες γιατι θα λερωθει και η κοιλια της μανας..................






εδω τι υλικα εβαλες σε αυτη τη φωλια? εβαλες και ζωικη τριχα?



μπραβο εχεις καλα πουλια και ταιζουν πολυ καλα , φαινεται απο τα πουλακια

αυτα ηθελα να πω , κατα τα αλλα ενα μεγαλο μπραβοοοοοοοο..!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημεραααα!!!!!!!!! Σας ευχαριστω. Παρα πολυ όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!   Χάρη αν δεν πανε 9 ημερών την φωλια δεν την άγγιζω που να ξέρω τι......... Στην φωλια με την ζωική τρίχα που λες έχω βάλει καναβη των υδραβλικων

----------


## οδυσσέας

Δημητρη μηπως δεν πρεπει να δινεις τοσο πολυ αυγο βραστο? 
δωσε το πρωι αυτο που φτιαχνεις με το αυγο και τη γυρη και το απογευμα καποια αυγοτροφη.

----------


## xarhs

> Καλημεραααα!!!!!!!!! Σας ευχαριστω. Παρα πολυ όλους!!!!!!!!!!!!   Χάρη αν δεν πανε 9 ημερών την φωλια δεν την άγγιζω που να ξέρω τι......... Στην φωλια με την ζωική τρίχα που λες έχω βάλει καναβη των υδραβλικων


εγω παντως αμα ημουν στη θεση σου θα την αλλαζα τωρα......... μπορεις πανευκολα να φτιαξεις μια περιπου ιδια φωλια σαν αυτην.

καναβη των υδραυλικων???? δεν το ξερω...... χαχαχαχαχ......  τι αλλο θα βρεις να βαλεις χαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

Αλλο εσυ χάρη κ άλλο εγω!!! Αυτό είναι το μόνο σίγουρο!!!! Οπως κ όλοι είμαστε διαφορετικοί μεταξύ μας!!!! Στους 27 νεοσσους φέτος δεν έχω χάσει κανένα παρα μόνο ένα από δικό μου λάθος! Πέρυσι από 60 περίπου πουλια πάλι μόνο ένα κ πάλι από δικό μου λάθος , πέρυσι μου έπεσε κάτω το πουλάκι οταν πήγα να βάλω δαχτυλίδι!!!! Τέλος πάντων είμαι ευχαριστημένος με αυτά που γίνονται στα ζευγάρια μου κ δεν θέλω να αλλάξω κάτι!

----------


## xarhs

δεν αντιλεγω , και εγω κανω ενα σωρο κοτσανες που δεν τις αλλαζω. 

μια παρατηρησουλα εκανα..!!!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

η καναβη των υδραυλικων ειναι η λεγομενη τζιβα που λεμε για να σφιγκουμε σωληνες και τετοια? ελεγα να το βαλω αλλα φοβομουν μην δεν αναπνειει καλα. Μπραβο για τισ αναπαραγωγες πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## mitsman

Γιάννη αυτό ακριβώς ειναι!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Χάρη σωστά τα λες εσυ!!!! Απλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποια τα αποτελέσματα εγκατάλειψης νέοσσων κ ποια τα αποτελέσματα λερωματος του φτερωματος ;;;

----------


## xarhs

εγω που τους αλλαζω φωλιες ποτε δεν ειδα να τα εγκαταλειπουν.

εφω δεν εχω χειροτερο απο πασαλειμενα καναρινια με κουτσουλιες..........

----------


## mitsman

Δεν απαντησες στην ερώτηση μου!!!!! Ποια τα αποτελέσματα στην μια κάι ποια στην άλλη περίπτωση!!!

----------


## xarhs

θανατος στη μια και βρωμια στην αλλη............

αλλα που εχει γραφτει οτι αμα αλλαξεις φωλια και βαλεις μια σχεδον ιδια δεν θα μπει η θυληκια μεσα στη φωλια?

----------


## mitsman

Εγω το έχω πάθει κ σε δυο καναρες μάλιστα!!!

----------


## xarhs

κατι δεν θα κανες καλα , η δεν θα ηταν αυτος ο λογος.

εγω φτιαχνω φωλια , κανω λιγη ωρα βεβαια , αλλα ειναι ολοιδια με αυτη που εχει η καναρα..... εγω εχω φτιαξει περισσοτερες φωλιες απο τα καναρινια

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο και στα δυο ειδη αλλα εγω που πηρα τα αυγα απο τα μπατζι για να καθαρησω την φωλια και τα ξαναεβαλα μετα το καθαρισμα (δηλαδη εκανα κατι παρομοιω με αυτο που λεει ο Χαρης στην αλλαγη της φωλιας) και η μπατζινα εσπασε ολα τα αυγα!!! 
Δεν ξερω ομως αν ειναι το διο!! Απλα το αναφερω!!

Μιτσμαν εχω μια ιδιαιτερη αγαπη στα τιμπραδος και στα φλωρακια!!! ΑΛΛΑ να σου ζησουν ολα, να σου μεγαλωσουν και να εχεις τις ιδιες επιτυχιες με περισυ και 10 φορες καλυτερες!!!
Σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου να σου πηγαινουν σε ολα καλα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να σαι καλα Σεραφειμακο !!! Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## mitsman

Η καναρα του Μητσαρα κλωσσαει... ο πατερας αγνωστο.... ειτε καρδερινα ειτε τιμπραντο.... εχει σιγουρα 3 στα 4 ενσπορα και σε λιγες μερες αν οχι αυριο θα ξερουμε και για τα αλλα!


Τα μωζαικακια μεγαλωνουν




Τα τιμπραντακια επισης!!!!





Τα ρατσα εσπανιολακια μεγαλωνουν και αυτα





και αλλα 2 ρατσα εσπανιολακια... λειπε ενα σκουρο που το ξεχναω συνεχεια!!!!




Και εδω τα 4 πρωτα φλωρακια εσκασαν μυτη... τα 2 φαινονται στην φωτο!!!!





Αυτες οι εξελιξεις μεχρι στγμης!!!!

----------


## Peri27

οοοο ειναι ολα τους τοσα γλυκουλικα και ομορφααα ....αξιολατρευτα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πανέμορφα όλα!!!!  :Happy: 
Αλλά τα φλωράκια, κλέβουν την παράσταση!!!! Καλή συνέχεια και με το καλό να σκάσουν και τα υπόλοιπα 2!!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

:Mad0240:  :Love0007:  :Mad0240:

----------


## georgefsk

Να σου ζησουν!!! Ειναι πανεμορφα!!!  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

Να 'στε καλα παιδια!!!!! φετος για πρωτη φορα εχω αδυναμια σε ενα νεοσσο!!!! συνηθως ολα τα ιδια μου φαινονται.... αλλα αυτο το αγαπω πολυ!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Πανεμορφα Δημητρη! Να σου ζησουν  :Happy: 

Η τιμπραντινα σου γιατι εχει καραφλα?

----------


## mitsman

την τσιμπαγε ο αρσενικος να σηκωθει να ζευγαρωσει.... ο αρσενικος καρδερινος... χαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> την τσιμπαγε ο αρσενικος να σηκωθει να ζευγαρωσει.... ο αρσενικος καρδερινος... χαχααχχαχαχαχαχαχαχα


Μην φας παντοφλα απο τον jk προσεχε! χαχαχαχα

----------


## alex1974

Να σου ζησουν ! Μπραβο σου....

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανέμορφα!!! Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*mits τα φλώρια εκτροφής όλα τα λεφτά !!!! να μου κάνεις την χάρη να δίνεις φώτο τους για να βλέπω της αλλαγές επάνω τους όσο μεγαλώνουν !! Ανά 3-4 μέρες σε παρακαλώ !! *  ::

----------


## mitsman

Μακάρι να ζήσουν Αλεξανδρε κ θα έχεις όσες Φωτο θες!!!! Δυστυχώς δεν βγήκε κανένα λουτινο αλλά δεν με πειράζει ! Εύχομαι κ προσεύχομαι να ζήσουν μόνο!!!!

σας ευχαριστω όλους για τις ευχές κ τα καλα σας λόγια!!!!

----------


## Peri27

θα ζησουν θα ζησουν!!  :Big Grin:  και θα δουμε ακομη πολλεεεες φωτοοοο!!!  :Happy0064:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Γιατί mits ?? Υπάρχει κάποια δυσκολία στο να επιβιώσουν ? Εχεις κάποιο φόβο για το αν ταΐζουν οι γονείς ??*  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα ειναι πανεμορφα!!! με το καλο!!! ολα στο κλαδι. καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## panos70

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη ,ειναι πανεμορφα ολα τους

----------


## μαρια ν

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑ ολα τους μπραβο σας ολα ειναι κουκλια αλλα τα κιτρινακια ειναι κουκλια και τα τιμπραντο σου μπραβο τους οσα αυγα κανουν τοσα μωρακια βγαζουν να σου ζησουν και να τα χαιρεστε

----------


## jk21

Μητσαρα να σου ζησουν ,ολα να πανε καλα και να χεις και συ τις αδυναμιες σου (για τον νεοσσο λεω ) οπως εχω γω αδυναμια σε σενα και δεν μπορω να παρω καμμια σουβλα και να σε κανω αθανασιο διακο ... κοιτα πως μου εκανε ο ατιμος ο καρδερινος σου το κοριτσι ... στους δυο τριτος δεν χωρει !! δεν το ξερεις αυτο;  :winky:   ::

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξανδρε ο αρσενικος ηταν πολυ πυρωμενος και κοντευε να σκοτωσει το θηλυκο.... της εκοψε στην ουρα στην μεση και πολλα πουπουλα απο το προσωπο... ετσι αναγκαστηκα και του εβαλα χωρισμα!!!!Οποτε αν βγουν και τα 6 μικρα και μαλιστα με διαφορετικες ημερομηνιες γεννησης τα τελευταια 2 σιγουρα κινδυνευουν!Μακαρι να ζησουν τα πουλακια και ολοι θα ειμαστε κερδισμενοι!!! :winky:

----------


## mitsman

> κοιτα πως μου εκανε ο ατιμος ο καρδερινος σου το κοριτσι ... στους δυο τριτος δεν χωρει !! δεν το ξερεις αυτο;


Της εβαζα τον τιμπραντο να την ζευγαρωσει συνεχεια αλλα δεν καθοταν... ωστοσο στην 90αρα που την εχω ειχα και την καρδερινα!!!! Μια φορα τον ειδα να ζευγαρωνει ο τιμπραντος και ελπιζω οτι εχει πιασει απο εκει..... η συγκεκριμενη καρδερινα ειναι μονη της σε 90αρα τωρα.... θα περιμενει δυστυχως του χρονου να γινει πατερας!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ευχαριστώ !! Ολα να πάνε καλά  !!!*

----------


## jk21

ε ρε και δουμε cinnamon σκουφατο μουλακι ....  ::

----------


## mitsman

Προτιμω σκουφατο τιμπραντακι!!!!!! μ'αρεσουν!

----------


## mitsman

Καλημερααααα!!!! 5 φλωρακια έχουν βγει απο το αυγο τους περιμένω το 6ο!!!!!!

στα 5 πρώτα έχουμε τελικά κ 2 λουτινακια!!!! Είμαι χεσμενος απο την χαρα μου!!!! Μακάρι να ζήσουν Παναγίτσα μου!!!!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλημερα , ολα καλα θα πανε !!

----------


## mitsman

Το ότι ειχε 6 στα 6 σημαίνει ότι ο αρσενικος δεν ειχε ελλείψεις βιταμινων κ τα μικρα θα βγουν αρκετά δυνατά!!! Σε αυτο ελπίζω κ στην τύχη του πρώταρη με τέτοια πουλια!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Συγχαρητήρια Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Πώς καταλαβαίνεις αν ένα μικρο είναι κανονικό ή λούτινο;;;  :winky: 

Παρόλα αυτά με το καλό να βγει και ο τελευταίος μικρός μπόμπιρας και να μεγαλώσουν όλα μαζί!!! 
Οι γονείς ταΐζουν;;; 
Το μόνο που με φοβίζει είναι που έχει τόσο πολύ διαφορά ο τελευταίος νεοσσός από τον πρώτο... αλλά τι να κάνουμε;;;

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑ και χεσου απο την χαρα σοτ...  δεν θα ειναι ου η πρωωτη αλλα ουτε και η τελευταια σου αναπαραγωγηη.. εγω οταν διαβαζω νεα καλα χαιρομαι χαμογελαω φτυνω το κινητο και λεω δυο τρεις μπουρδες...
αντε ρε θετικες σκεψεις και φλωρακι; στο κλαρι...

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλημερα!!! Με το καλο να σου ζησουν ΟΛΑ!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

Δυστυχώς χάσαμε 2! Τα υπόλοιπα 3 τα έβαλα σε καναρα

----------


## serafeim

Δεν τα ταιζαν τελικα ε? Κριμα!!!
Να ειναι γερα αυτα Δημητρη!!!
Σου ευχομαι μεσα απο την καρδια μου ( :Love0001: ) να πανε ολα καλα σε αυτα τα 3 μικρα φλωρακια!!

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη κριμα... αλλα δεν πειραζει. καθε εμποδιο για καλο. ισως τα 3 να μεγαλωσουν και πιο σωστα. 

καλη συνεχεια............ την καλυτερη απο ολους...!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Να κανουμε μια ενημερωση!!!!! τα 6 αυγα απο την φλωρα εσκασαν και τα 6..... εζησαν τα 4 τα οποια ταιζουμε εμεις και ενα ζευγαρι καναρια!

4 τιμπραντος απογαλακτιστηκαν

4 ρατσα εσπανιολ απο το ενα ζευγαρι απογαλακτιστηκαν

3 ρατσα εσπανιολ απο το αλλο ζευγαρι απογαλακτιστηκαν και αυτα

2 μωζαικακια και αυτα απογαλακτιστηκαν!!!!


Πλεον εχω 2 φωλιες με μικρα , η μια φωλια ειναι η καναρα του Μητσαρα jk21



η οποια εκανε 4 αυγα και εβγαλε 3 μικρα...... το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τον πατερα..... ειναι καρδερινος η καναρος???? ακουω γνωμες:





Και αλλο ενα ζευγαρακι ρατσα εσπανιολ που μεγαλωνουν 4 μικρακια!

----------


## xarhs

ρε μιτσ τι φατσες ειναι αυτα??????????????????????????

φτου φτου φτου.................................... 

ειναι πολυ ομορφαα

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη απο καρδερινοκαναρα μικρα δεν ξερω να ξεχωριζω ,αλλα αν ειναι καρδερινοκαναρα ,το αριστερο ισως θα ειναι το πρωτο κανελλι καρδερινοκαναρο που θα εχω δει 

να τα χαιρεσαι ! αντε εδω εχουμε χαρες ,γιατι σε αλλο ποστ στενοχωρεθηκα με τα καρδερινακια του Βασιλη ...

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη εδω ψαχνουμε καρδερινοκαναρο?????????????

παντως οφειλω να πω πως ολες οι φωλιες ειναι πεντακαθαρες. δεν αφησες ουτε μια χαραμαδα να στην πω παλι χαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

πραγματικα αν ειναι καρδερινοκαναρα θα ειναι πολυ ξεχωριστα.... δεν ξερω.... εχω τοσο μπερδευτει......

οτι και να ΄ναι πρωτα απο ολα να ειναι γερα..... αστα Μητσο γιατι και εγω εσκασα με τα πουλακια του Βασιλη!

----------


## teo24

Μητσο  ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΑ espaniol εκτρεφεις?Πανεμορφα ολα φιλε μου,φτου φτου σκορδα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι.

τα καναρινακια ειναι τιμπραντο. 

οπως ξερεις καναρα με θηλυκη καρδερινα δεν μπορουν να κανουν παιδακια. :winky:  :Happy0196:

----------


## mitsman

Οτι θελει ας ειναι.... μονο γερα να ειναι!!!!

Παντως η καρδερινα ηταν αρσενικη!!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

πολυ ομορφα να σου ζησουν!!!! δεν ξεχωριζει καρδερινοκαναρο ενα παραγοντας που ισως βοηθαγε νομιζω θα ηταν το ραμφος αλλα δεν φενετε κατι... η καναρα γιατι εχει καραφλα στο σκουφι ? και παλι να σου ζησουν ααααα και κατι ακομα η καναβη υδραβλικων δεν βολευει για χτισιμο φωλιας η λερωνετε ευκολα?

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννη η καρδερινα εκανε την καραφλα στην καναρα!
το μονο χαρακτηριστικο σε αυτη την ηλικια ειναι τα φτερακια που κανουν εκεινο το κιτρινακι.....
Η κανναβη ειναι πολυ καλο υλικο αλλα εχω μια συσκευασια ακριβοπληρωμενη του κιλου και προσπαθω να την τελειωσω!

----------


## οδυσσέας

η καρδερινα ηταν αυτη που ειδα σε φωτο.?

----------


## johnakos32

οκ γιατι το σκευτομουν να επερνα αλλα τελικα πηρα υλικο σαν αυτο που υπαρχει στις θηκες με βαμβακι και κανει 2 ευρω και εννια λεπτα . Ειναι μια συσκευασια για γυρω στις 8 φωλιτσες και το πηρα 4.2 αρκετα ποιο συμφερον και προσθετο και εγω λιγο βαμβακι στο τελος αν και η καναρα μου το βαζει γυρω γυρω και μαδαει την τσοχα σε κλωστουλες για κατω

----------


## mitsman

Κώστα όχι!!!! Εκείνη προσπαθεί να φτιάξει φωλια!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεστε!!! παιδια και ολα στο κλαδι!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κώστα όχι!!!! Εκείνη προσπαθεί να φτιάξει φωλια!!!!


τετοια θελω να ακουω. :Youpi: 

γραψε λαθος τοτε για το προηγουμενο ποστ μου.

----------


## Gardelius

*Πανεμορφα Ολα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι Δημητρη με υγεια. Αυτο εχει σημασια να ειναι οτι και αν βγουν!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## NIKOSP

Ειναι ολα τέλεια να σου ζησουν!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη να σου ζησουν τα μικρα

----------


## jk21

like ηθελα να βαλω πιο πανω ,οχι thanks χαχαχα ...

----------


## mitsman

βαλε του και απο τα δυο βρε τσιγκουνη.... για τα εγγονια σου ευχεται ο φιλος μας ο Πανος!

----------


## xarhs

πολυ τσιγγουνης ο jk............ και σε μενα πετα ενα λικε και την κοπαναει με ελαυρα πηδηματακια χαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## serafeim

> Μητσο  ΔΙΚΕΦΑΛΑ espaniol εκτρεφεις?Πανεμορφα ολα φιλε μου,φτου φτου σκορδα...


Ολοι οι *ΑΕΚΤΖΙΔΕΣ* πιαστηκαμε στο GreekBirdClub? Μπραβο μας, γι αυτο δεσα με!! χαχαχαχ

Μητσαρα να σου ζησουν οτι κι αν ειναι!! Ολα τους!!! 
Εξαλου δεν εχει σημασια!!! Γερα και δυνατα οπως λες και ας ειναι οτι θελουν!!! Η χαρα η μεγαλη ειανι οταν τα δεις να κελαηδουν κι ολας!!! Εκει λες ειμαι ΦΟΒΕΡΟΣ και την ψωνιζεις!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι δημητρη, πανεμορφα, να ειναι ολα γερα.

----------


## jk21

> βαλε του και απο τα δυο βρε τσιγκουνη.... για τα εγγονια σου ευχεται ο φιλος μας ο Πανος!


καλα τωρα λογω τιμης ... λεω θα μου πει κανενας τι εβαλες thanks αφου στον αλλο Μητσο το λεει και θα τους πω στο γιο μου το λεει ,αρα και γω μπορω να πω thanks ... αλλα τελικα εκανα το αλλο που ειδατε ...

Χαρη like βαζω σε οτι μου αρεσει  και thanks ειτε για να πω <<  παρακαλω >> στις ευχαριστιες καποιου ,ειτε κυριως για να ευχαριστησω καποιον για ενα χρησιμο ποστ 

και σιγουρα εκει που βαζω like δεν την κοπαναω ,πριν δω σε τι εβαλα ! ο μονος που μπορει προς στιγμη να εχει παραπονο (αν και αργοτερα τα περναω απο κοσκινο ) ειναι ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ οταν μας βομβαρδιζει εκτος απο εικονες και με βιντεακια απο διατροφη και αναπαραγωγη των πουλιων στη φυση ,που εκει δεν εχω το χρονο αμεσα να τα δω ...

----------


## xarhs

για πλακα το πα δημητρη..............

----------


## johnakos32

καλη συνεχια! ααα ναι και τα δικεφαλα πεσανε νομιζω , δεν πιανουνε τιποτα ποια τα δικεφαλα ρατσακια !

----------


## jk21

και γω βρε για πλακα στα λεω ... ετσι κι αλλιως απο τσιγγουνια δεν βαζω  :Tongue0020:

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο να σου ζησουν , ειναι πολυ ομορφα !

----------


## mitsman

Τελικα ειναι 3 πανεμορφα τιμπραντακια! 2 σινναμον και ενα πρασινακι.... το ενα σινναμον ειναι και σκουφατο.... ιδιο η μανα του!!!!!!!

Οποτε Μητσαρα μπορεις να κοιμασαι ησυχος!!!!!

Τωρα εχω αλλα 4 γονιμα τιμπραντο αυγα 
αλλα 4 γονιμα ρατσαεσπανιολοαυγα
και 4 ρατσακια ετοιμα να σκαρισουν....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Τελικα ειναι 3 πανεμορφα τιμπραντακια! 2 σινναμον και ενα πρασινακι.... το ενα σινναμον ειναι και σκουφατο.... ιδιο η μανα του!!!!!!!
> 
> Οποτε Μητσαρα μπορεις να κοιμασαι ησυχος!!!!!
> 
> Τωρα εχω αλλα 4 γονιμα τιμπραντο αυγα 
> αλλα 4 γονιμα ρατσαεσπανιολοαυγα
> και 4 ρατσακια ετοιμα να σκαρισουν....


Που ειναι οι φωτογραφιες ρε? :: 

Τα φλωρακια τι κανουν? Μεγαλωνουν?

----------


## mitsman

φωτογραφιες  το σαββατοκυριακο που θα εχω καπως ελευθερο χρονο....


Τα φλωρακια βγηκαν και τα  αυγα και τελικα με ταισμα στο χερι εζησαν μονο 3.... τα 2 πεθαναν στην μανα και το ενα σε εμας...
Εχουμε 3 φλωρακια αρχεγονα τα αρσενικα φορεις λουτινο σε καλη κατασταση ελπιζω!!!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

με τι χρωμα καναρο ζευγαρωσε η σιναμον καναρα;

----------


## mitsman

Παρδαλο!!!

----------


## lefteris13

ρωτησα γιατι βασει γενετικης, ζευγαρωνοντας κανονικο αρσενικο με σιναμον καναρα βγαινουν 50% αρσενικα φορεις σιναμον και 50% θηλυκα κανονικα http://timbradoscanary-r74.blogspot....blog-post.html δηλαδη μη κανελι πουλια, αλλα εσυ και ο abaton αν δεν κανω λαθος βγαλατε σιναμον με αυτη τη διασταυρωση..μας κοροιδευει η γενετικη;-για να το χω υποψιν και για του χρονου

----------


## mitsman

Το σινναμον ειναι μεταλλαξη φυλοσυνδετη.... δηλαδη ενα θηλυκο που δεν ειναι σινναμον δεν μπορει να κρυβει μεσα του αυτο το γονιδιο!
Εμενα ο αρσενικος μου ειναι σιγουρα φορεας σινναμον μιας και μου εβγαλε και περυσι σινναμονακια!
Ετσι φετος τα μωρα που εβγαλε με σινναμον θηλυκο θα ειναι 50% θηλυκα 50% αρσενικα...

Αν ηταν μονο ο αρσενικος σινναμον ή φορεας τοτε θα εβγαιναν ΜΟΝΟ θηλυκα σινναμονακια!

----------


## lefteris13

Οκ τοτε λαθος μου δεν ηξερα οτι ειναι φορεας το αρσενικο και οχι απλο.ανηκεις σε αλλη διασταυρωση οποτε σωστη η γενετικη.ναι, ετσι ειναι ο μονος συνδυασμος για να βγουν σιναμον αρσενικα

----------


## mitsman

Γηράσκω αει διδασκόμενος...

----------


## δημητρα

δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι κ να ειναι ολα γερα, σε ποια γεννα εισαι?

----------


## mitsman

σε αλλα ειμαι στην δευτερη σε αλλα στην τριτη σε αλλα στην πρωτη..... δεν τα ξεκινησα ολα μαζι εφετος.....
Να 'σαι καλα Δημητρη!!! σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## mitsman

Οπως σας υποσχεθηκα εβγαλα μερικες φωτογραφιες τα τιμπραντακια απο την καναρα του Μητσαρα, τα 3 φλωρακια μου και ενα μικρο εσπανιολακι που εχει αλλα 3 αδερφακια!!!

Το μικρο μου ρατσακι, πρασινακι οπως αρεσει στον φιλο μου τον Γιαννη απο το κιλκις


Το μικρο σινναμον σκουφατο.... ιδιο η μανα του:







το πρασινοτιμπραντακι μαζι με τον μπαμπα του:





και αλλο ενα σινναμονακι ασκουφωτο που λεει και ο Μητσαρας!!!! 



Και τωρα τα φλωρακια το καθε ενα στο κλουβακι του.... οταν αλλαζει χρωμα η πατηθρα ειναι αλλο πουλακι.... χαχαχαχα

----------


## Gardelius

*Όμορφα!!!! Μητσαρα να σου ζήσουν!!!!!! με το καλο  και τα υπόλοιπα!!!!*

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο ρε μιτσμαν....!!!!!

ολα τελεια και καθαρα και ταχτοποιημενα...!!!!!!!!!

να σου ζησουν....!!!!!!

----------


## geog87

ωραιος μιτς!!!!!!φτου φτου!!!!!!

----------


## teo24

Τρελανε μας  κι αλλο ρε Μητσο,υπεροχα ειναι ολα.

----------


## lagreco69

Ολα ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!!!! μα το cinnamon Timbrado ειναι ολα τα λεφτα!!!! 

Μητσαρα δωσε φωτογραφιες στον λαο του Greekbirdclub να γουσταρουμε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Να τα χαίρεσαι στο κλαρί ...όμορφα πουλάκια Δημήτρη...

----------


## Efthimis98

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!!!
Καλή συνέχεια....  :winky:

----------


## olga

Να τα χαίρεσαι! Πολύ ωραία τα μικρά αλλά και ο μπαμπας τιμπραντο κούκλος!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ομορφα πουλακια να σας ζησουν.

προσεξε την διατροφη στα φλωρακια μαλλον κατι τους λειπει. κλεινω απο τωρα ενα θηλυκο φλωρακι.

----------


## mitsman

Χίλια ευχαριστω για τα καλα σας λόγια!!!! Είστε φοβερόι!!!! 


Κωστα αυτο που λείπει στα Φλώρια είναι η Μαμα τους, γιατι τα μεγάλωσα εγω με την Βίκυ κ κυρίως η Βίκυ !!!! Οτι κ να κάνουμε όσο κ να προσπαθήσουμε σαν την Μαμα τους το χέρι μας δεν θα είναι ποτε!!!! Σας δηλώνω κ το υπογραφώ!!! Ταισμα στο χέρι ΜΟΝΟ απο ανάγκη πρέπει να γίνεται!!!!


Κώστα οποίο να θες δικό σου!!!

----------


## jk21

> Κωστα αυτο που λείπει στα Φλώρια είναι Μαμα τους, γιατι τα μεγάλωσα εγω με την Βίκυ κ κυρίως η Βίκυ !!!! Οτι κ να κάνουμε όσο κ να προσπαθήσουμε σαν την Μαμα τους το χέρι μας δεν θα είναι ποτε!!!! Σας δηλώνω κ το υπογραφώ!!! *Ταισμα στο χέρι ΜΟΝΟ απο ανάγκη πρέπει να γίνεται!!!*!


+1 !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

με τι ταΐζατε τα μικρα? ποσο καιρο τρωνε μονα τους?

----------


## mitsman

Κρέμα της ορλουξ τσίμπανε καμμια εβδομάδα τώρα σπορια κ αυγοτροφη!!! Τώρα βρήκαμε εξακτ αλλά δεν θέλω να αλλάξουμε τώρα!!!! Κώστα μπορείς να ξεχωρίσεις αρσενικα θηλυκά;;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτό που είναι στην μπλε πατήθρα είναι κατά 90% αρσενικό ..... λόγω των έντονων κίτρινων φτερών που έχει στην φτερούγα του!
Τώρα για τα άλλα δύο , δεν ξέρω με σιγουριά να σου πω....  :winky:

----------


## NIKOSP

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη ειναι πολυ ομορφα!!!!

----------


## stavrosst

Δημητρη μπραβο σου ευχομαι ακομα περισοτερα.

----------


## mitsman

Οχι αλλαααααααα................... δεν μπορω αλλα!!!!! γεμισε ο κοσμος ολος!!!!!

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Σταυρο!

----------


## alex1974

Πολυ ομορφα μπραβο σας να σας ζησουν !

----------


## mitsman

Βγαλαμε μερικες φωτογραφίες αυτες τις ημερες και μαζι με κατι πιο παλιες ειπα να κανουμε παρεα ενα φωτορεπορταζ!!!!
Ας ξεκινησουμε με τιμπραντακια που εχουν στην παρεα τους και ενα μωζαικακι!!!!

Ο μωσαικουλης μου:


Τα cinnamonakia μας:


Ο τιμπραντούλης μας:


Εδω το cinnamon τιμπραντακι με το μωζαικακι



2 απο τα jkεγγονια




Και τωρα ο ΕΡΩΤΑΣ........... razza espanol:

 

Και η νέα φουρνιά:

----------


## NIKOSP

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα ολα να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!
Υπεροχες Φωτο!!!

----------


## geog87

Εισαι μια κατηγορια μονος σου...παιζεις πολυ ψηλα ρε φιλε!!!!να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ ομορφες φωτο Δημητρη!!!! το εβγαλες στον Ηλιο ε..? χμμ κατι τετοιο εχω κανει κ εγω!!!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα... να σου ζήσουν και να τα χαίρεσαι!!!
Όντως είναι πολύ όμορφα τα razza espanol, πόσο μάλλον το κελάηδημά τους!!!  :winky:

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλιά οι μπόμπιρεςςς....!!!     

Να τα χαίρεστε όλα, Δημήτρη!*

----------


## lagreco69

Μητσαρα!! μας εφτιαξες, πολλα likes.. να τα χαιρεστε ολα!!!! πολυ ομορφα καναρινακια.

----------


## mitsman

Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ ολους!!!!!  Ενα περιεργο πραγμα..... εχω βγαλει τοσα πουλακια και σημερα ειδα το 4ο αρσενικο.... ολα τα αλλα μουγκα στην στρουγκα!!!!!! και ειναι ολα ρατσα εσπανιολ,.... τα τιμπραντακια μουγκα!!!

----------


## mariakappa

φτου φτου φτου ματι να μην τα πιανει  :Love0001:

----------


## mitsman

Εχω γεμισει τον κοσμο ματακια Μαρια..... χι χι χι

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο  Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα ολα να τα χαιρεσαι, και βλεπω να γινεται συναγωνισμος στο κελαηδισμα με τοση πλειαδα μικρων που εχεις

----------


## Gardelius

> Σας ευχαριστω παρα παρα πολυ ολους!!!!!  Ενα περιεργο πραγμα..... εχω βγαλει τοσα πουλακια και σημερα *ειδα το 4ο αρσενικο*.... ολα τα αλλα μουγκα στην στρουγκα!!!!!! και ειναι ολα ρατσα εσπανιολ,.... τα τιμπραντακια μουγκα!!!


Καλημέρα!!! για πες Δημήτρη ,.... δεν το "έπιασα" ... ::

----------


## mitsman

Λιακο μου εχω βγαλει καμμια 50αρια πουλακια... δεν ξερω ακριβως... μπορει και παραπανω!!!!
Απο τα 50 ας πουμε φετιναρια εχουν σαλιαρισει μονο 4 πουλακια.....

----------


## Gardelius

> Λιακο μου εχω βγαλει καμμια 50αρια πουλακια... δεν ξερω ακριβως... μπορει και παραπανω!!!!
> Απο τα 50 ας πουμε φετιναρια εχουν σαλιαρισει μονο 4 πουλακια.....



έχει να κάνει με κάτι ... υποψιάζεσαι πολλά κοριτσάκια...  :Sign0007:

----------


## mitsman

Η πολλα θηλυκα ή πολλά πουλακια σε ενα κλουβι.... δηλαδη στις 90αρες που εχω εχω απο 7 πουλακια μαξιμουμ......

Τωρα που θα χαλαρωσω λιγο απο πουλακια σιγα σιγα το καθε πουλακι θα μπει με τον καιρο σε ατομικο διαμερισμα και θα μπορω να τα ξεχωρισω σιγα σιγα!

----------


## Gardelius

> Η πολλα θηλυκα ή πολλά πουλακια σε ενα κλουβι.... δηλαδη *στις 90αρες που εχω εχω απο 7* πουλακια μαξιμουμ......
> 
> Τωρα που θα χαλαρωσω λιγο απο πουλακια σιγα σιγα το καθε πουλακι θα μπει με τον καιρο σε ατομικο διαμερισμα και θα μπορω να τα ξεχωρισω σιγα σιγα!


Ποσα λες μπορούν να είναι ΟΚ σε μια 90αρα? εκτος απο τα ακραία που έχουμε δει και βλεπουμε ακομα σε πετ!!!! (καμια 30αρια)!!!!!! ελεος!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω.... γενικα προτιμω 1000 φορες ενα καναρινακι σε ενα μικρο κλουβακι δικο του.... παρα πολλα καναρινια σε ενα μεγαλο κλουβι..... ειναι κατι που εχω παρατηρησει.....
Τωρα στην 90αρα θεωρω οτι 6 πουλακια ειναι καλα!

----------


## xarhs

πανεμορφα ολα ρε μητσαρα...!!!!!! 

εγω παιδια αυτη τη στιγμη εννωσα ολα αρσενικα θυληκα μικρα , σε 100αρα κλουβα......... 17 πουλια ολα μαζι τα εχω. 

αλλα τα περισσοτερα θα τα δωσω συντομα..

----------


## mitsman

17 πουλια σε 10 ποντους μεγαλυτερο κλουβι απο τα δικα μου... εεε?????? χχχμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ

Να 'σαι καλα φιλε μου!!! ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!

----------


## δημητρα

να τα χαιρεσαι μητσαρα, πολυ ομορφα. να ειναι γερα και θα σαλιαρισουν, σιγα σιγα. που θα σαλιαριζουν αλλα εσυ δεν θα εχεις χρονο να τα δεις και αμα ειναι και πολλα σε μια κλουβα το κανει ποιο δυσκολο, το ιδιο προβλημα εχω και εγω.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη αμα εχω τρακοσια κλουβια φοβαμαι μην ξεχασω χωρις νερο κανενα........ και αμα τα εχω ολα μαζι τα περιποιουμε πολυ καλυτερα. ετσι τα κανω χρονια και ειμαι μια χαρα.

----------


## Γιούρκας

Να τα χαίρεσαι Δημήτρη εμένα τα cinnamon σου μου άρεσαν παρα πολύ  ::

----------


## jk21

Μητσαρα να τα χαιρεσαι !!! 

οταν ειναι αρκετα μαζι ,κελαηδουν τα πιο κυριαρχα στο χωρο ,ειτε λογω τεστοστερονης ειτε λογω ηλικιας 

οταν παραειναι αρκετα μαζι ,ακομα και νερο να εχουν παντα φρεσκο ,ακομα και φαγητο να εχουν σε επαρκεια ,παντα θα υπαρχουν καποια στρεσσαρισμενα απο την κυριαρχια των αλλων ,που δεν θα τους αφηνουν να πανε σε νερο και τροφη .

Αρα ...  για μενα 8 σε κλουβα του μετρου ειναι μια χαρα .Αν ειναι αρκετα αρσενικα ,ισως και 6

----------


## mitsman

> οταν ειναι αρκετα μαζι ,κελαηδουν τα πιο κυριαρχα στο χωρο ,ειτε λογω τεστοστερονης ειτε λογω ηλικιας


Αυτο ειναι ενα γεγονος... αν και εγω τα εχω βαλει ανα γεννα... περιπου να εχουν απογαλακτιστει τις ιδιες μερες!!!!

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους παιδια απο καρδιας..... τα ρατσα εσπανολ θα χτισουν ενα υπεροχο κοπαδακι..... τα περισσοτερα μικρα ειναι αστερακια....
Ειχα και μια γεννετικη ανωμαλια.... ενα πουλακι εχει δυσπλασια στο ενα του ποδαρακι και δεν εχει δαχτυλακια και το κανει σαν μπουνια και το παταει.... κοντευει να απογαλακτιστει και ειναι μια χαρα ομως!!!! δεν αντιμετωπίζει καποιο προβλημα αλλο!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

εγω π τα εχω τωρα ολα μαζι τα αρσενικα περνανε πτεροροια...... οποτε ειναι ολα οκ. δεν κελαηδαει κανενα και τρωνε ειρινικα ολα μαζι

----------


## mitsman

Χαρη, ειναι κατι που το εχω πει πολλες φορες.... ο καθε εκτροφεας εχει την δικη του εκτροφικη λογικη με την οποια πορευεται..... τα αποτελεσματα δειχνουν και ο ιδιος κατα ποσο ειναι σωστη η οχι! Επισης κατι που σε καποιον λειτουργει αψογα σε εμενα μπορει να ειναι καταστροφικο!!!!!

Εγω εχω καταληξει και προχωρω ετσι.... τα πουλια οταν φθασουν στον επιθυμητο αριθμο που θα κρατησουμε για την νεα χρονια πρεπει να μπαινουν σε δικο τους διαμερισμα!
Με αυτο ελεγχουμε πολλα και κυριως την διατροφη τους....
Οταν ειχα τις κλουβες που ειχα διαστασεις 75cm υψος 150 πλατος και 100 βαθος.... και εβαζα μεσα 15 πουλια.... φαινοταν αδεια.... ακομη και σε αυτη την τεραστια κλουβα με λιγα πουλια για αυτην μεσα, ειχα προβληματα με την κυριαρχια!!!

----------

